# Shelby Beauty Bike Badge



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2014)

I bought this badge some time ago with the intent of restoring it and putting it on a restored girls Speedline. I was told, however, that these were used on exercise bikes. Does anyone know if this is true? Does anyone have a pic of this badge on an original bike? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2014)

Yes it's true. These were only used on exercise bikes.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 14, 2014)

so if you are riding your bike for exercise put that badge on it


----------



## slick (May 14, 2014)

I personally have never seen one on a bicycle, and you won't be able to put one on a girls or boys bike fender, on a fork tube yes, fender no. The fender is curved left to right as well as front to back. Try setting that badge on the fender and you will see what I mean. It has the wrong contour to do that and the sides will kink if you try to bend it. Sorry for the disappointment.  Been there,  tried it already.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2014)

slick said:


> I personally have never seen one on a bicycle, and you won't be able to put one on a girls or boys bike fender, on a fork tube yes, fender no. The fender is curved left to right as well as front to back. Try setting that badge on the fender and you will see what I mean. It has the wrong contour to do that and the sides will kink if you try to bend it. Sorry for the disappointment.  Been there,  tried it already.




No disappointment Chris--I think its a cool badge regardless. I only paid $25 for it and I wound up buying an Arrow anyway. BTW mine lays down just fine on a Speedline fender without kinking. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2014)

One of the guys just picked up one of those excercycles at the Rose Bowl swap meet this past weekend, and that was the badge it had on it.
 It also came with a nice set of Torrington 10s.
 I'm sure those Shelby excercycles are getting hard to find with their badge and pedals still intact.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 14, 2014)

I have never seen a Shelby exercise bicycle, anybody know if the badge mounted to the fender or head tube?
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have never seen a Shelby exercise bicycle, anybody know if the badge mounted to the fender or head tube?
> Chris




By the shape of it, I looks like it mounted to the head tube.
I asked the buyer of the Rose Bowl bike, if he could post a picture of it, so that we could see what a Shelby excersise bike looks like, and where the head badge is mounted.
Hopefully, he will.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (May 15, 2014)

Kool deco badge either way...


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2014)

There was a Shelby Beauty bike at the 2013 Copake swap but all I got was a photo of the badge (on the head).


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 15, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have never seen a Shelby exercise bicycle, anybody know if the badge mounted to the fender or head tube?
> Chris





The exerciser that Dean posted the head badge pic of was also at Monson 2013


----------



## Screwtape (May 15, 2014)

If ever I've seen a cool exercycle, this is it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 15, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> The exerciser that Dean posted the head badge pic of was also at Monson 2013




Ughhh, I have to turn away...like watching the stock market crash.
My wife tells me not to invest my savings into old bicycle headbadges, but did I listen?
Noooo.
Chris


----------

